# It's time for a counter protest!



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

LOS ANGELES (Reuters)4/27/06 - Pro-immigration activists say a national boycott and marches planned for May 1 will flood America's streets with millions of Latinos to demand amnesty for illegal immigrants and shake the ground under Congress as it debates reform.

Such a massive turnout could make for the largest protests since the civil rights era of the 1960s, though not all Latinos were comfortable with such militancy, fearing a backlash in Middle America.

"There will be 2 to 3 million people hitting the streets in Los Angeles alone. We're going to close down Los Angeles, Chicago, New York, Tucson, Phoenix, Fresno," said Jorge Rodriguez, a union official who helped organize earlier rallies credited with rattling Congress as it weighs the issue.

Immigration has split Congress, the Republican Party and public opinion. Conservatives want the estimated 12 (to twenty) million illegal immigrants returned to Mexico and a fence built along the border.

Others, including President George W. Bush, want a guest-worker program and a path to citizenship. Most agree some reform is needed to stem the flow of poor to the world's biggest economy.

"We want full amnesty, full legalization for anybody who is here illegally," Rodriguez said. "That is the message that is going to be played out across the country on May 1."

Organizers have timed the action for May Day (a communist holiday), a date when workers around the world often march for improved conditions, and have strong support from big labor and the Roman Catholic church. They vow that America's major cities will grind to a halt and its economy will stagger as Latinos walk off their jobs and skip school.

In California on Thursday, the state senate passed a resolution recognizing "The Great American Boycott of 2006," saying it would educate the United States about the contributions made by immigrants. The measure passed 24-13 along party lines with dissenting Republicans arguing that it sanctioned lawbreaking and encouraged children to skip school.

Teachers' unions in major cities have said children should not be punished for walking out of class. Los Angeles school officials said principals had been told that they should allow students to leave but walk with them to help keep order.

In Chicago, Catholic priests have helped organize protests, sending information to all 375 parishes in the archdiocese.

CRITICS CHARGE INTIMIDATION

Chicago activists predict that the demonstrations will draw 300,000 people.

In New York, leaders of the May 1 Coalition said a growing number of businesses had pledged to close and allow their workers to attend a rally in Manhattan's Union Square.

Large U.S. meat processors, including Cargill Inc., Tyson Foods Inc and Seaboard Corp said they will close plants due to the planned rallies.

Critics accuse pro-immigrant leaders of bullying Congress and stirring up uninformed young Latinos by telling them that their parents were in imminent danger of being deported.

"It's intimidation when a million people march down main streets in our major cities under the Mexican flag," said Jim Gilchrist, founder of the Minuteman volunteer border patrol group. "This will backfire," he said.

Some Latinos have also expressed concerns that the boycott and marches could(?) stir up anti-immigrant sentiment.

Cardinal Roger Mahony of the Los Angeles archdiocese, an outspoken champion of immigrant rights, has lobbied against a walkout. "Go to work, go to school, and then join thousands of us at a major rally afterward," Mahony said.

And Los Angeles Mayor Antonio Villaraigosa, who has long fought for immigrant rights, has said he expects protesters to be "lawful and respectful" and children to stay in school.

In Washington on Thursday, immigrant-rights activists brushed off talk of a backlash.

"This is going to be really big. We're going to have millions of people," said Juan Jose Gutierrez, director of the Latino Movement USA. "We are not concerned at all. We believe it's possible for Congress to get the message that the time to act is now."

(Additional reporting by Aarthi Sivaraman in Los Angeles, Dan Trotta in New York and Michael Conlon in Chicago


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

May 1st Buy It Now Day

WASHINGTON (AFP) Immigrants' rights advocates, elated by the resounding success of Monday's "National Day of Action," which drew the backing of hundreds of thousands of protesters across the United States and infinite media coverage, are now planning a national boycott which they hope will have an even greater resonance. Organizers are planning the May 1 "Great American Boycott," urging illegal immigrants -- who cannot vote and who have only limited political power -- to flex their economic muscle. Protesters are being urged to refrain from shopping, and to stay away from school and work.

You should take a moment to let that sink in.

This is a movement orchestrated by people who entered the US illegally, and who then want to scream about their "rights." WHAT RIGHTS? YOU'RE HERE ILLEGALLY!

Let's take a look at some of the many benefits that illegal aliens have blessed our great country with: Street gangs, graffiti, drugs, skyrocketing healthcare, depreciation of property value, illiteracy. The list could go on. What they actually have to offer (cheap labor) pales to what they have given our country to deal with. I'll take expensive vegetables over expensive healthcare any day!

And now, like terrorists, they are going to attack our economy -- the one entity that makes our nation stand out from all the others: The backbone of our nation. The country they came to like locusts so they could reap the benefits is now the focus of their boycott. You've seen it on TV: Marching on our American streets waving their Mexican flags, boldly showing that they can be more racist than who they accuse of, and yet the obvious is totally oblivious to them. LOOK! IF YOU'VE GOT IT SO BAD HERE, THEN LEAVE!!!

To all the real Americans, you can do one small thing on May 1, 2006. It won't be racist, nor will it be violent. It will not be boastful, arrogant, selfish, or distasteful. It will not be any of those things that our "guests" have already displayed. What it will do is nullify a movement.

All you have to do is buy something on May 1st. Make up for what they will try to take away. It doesn't have to be a new car or house (unless you were already planning on getting one). It simply needs to be a day of trading.

Hold off grocery buying until May 1st. Take your wife out to eat that night. Get the kid's pizza, hamburgers, whatever (AND NO MEXICAN FOOD!!). Make several trips to the convenience store. Buy your meals at work. Fill up your tank. Shop for clothes, furniture, and outdoor equipment. If it needs to be bought, BUY IT ON MAY 1st!

Those are just a few suggestions. We're not asking you to spend your inheritance that day, but just to spend more than you normally would. Even if it's only a few dollars, this will help soften the blow that the Mexicans will try to inflict on our economy that day. It sounds trivial at first, but if this idea gets around, what the Mexicans set out to do will fail.

NOW COMES THE HARD PART: This email will not self-destruct if you don't send it to someone. It will not cause bad luck, nor will it make you impotent. It will not do some trick or show a cute little animation if you send it to "X" amount of people. You will not get paid for doing it. And Bill Gates doesn't give a flip about it, so he won't be sending you any spare cash. If you have read it, you might be inclined to send it to someone else. It will not happen though, if it just gets deleted. So forward it at will. IN FACT,
FORWARD THIS TO EVERYONE ONE YOU KNOW! YOU WILL BE DOING YOUR COUNTRY (AND YOUR FELLOW CITIZENS) A BIG FAVOR!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is one of my pet peeves. The republican party called this morning and wanted money. I told them I would not give them one red cent until the stopped the lip service and actually did something about the boarder and illegal immigrants. 
She mentioned that the republicans voted to make it a felony to cross into the United States illegally. I remember them talking about it, but I don't remember them passing anything. Maybe someone can set me straight on that. It would be much appreciated. 
I also told her that the republican party was failing so bad that I thought they needed a third party; democrats, republicans, and conservatives. She then asked if I would be comfortable giving less. I told her that they would then think I agreed with them and I don't. I told her actually do something about the boarder and I will support you. She countered with would you give this much. I said lady your not understanding I will not give you a penny. 
I said that the only thing politicians understand is money. If their support starts to go down the tubes maybe they will listen.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

On this boycott the goal according to the organizers is to show everyone that they cannot get along without the illegal's that are working here and that most everything will come to a stand still on Monday.

Well, a few days ago there was a fella on television that worked for a company in Tulsa Oklahoma. He had quit his job that day in protest and personal principles to the activities his company was planning. Their plan was to have all employees work on a Saturday, normally a day off for everyone. Then they were going to shut down on Monday, normally a day of work. The reason was to allow the employees to march in the demonstration. The idea of this plan was put to a vote by the employees at a meeting but, only Mexican employees were allowed to vote at the meeting. Non Mexican employees were told to leave the room.

So here we have a company that knows it has illegal's working for them. Intends to pad the books by making it easy for it's own illegal employees to demonstrate by giving them time off without loosing pay, instead of them having to walk off the job and risk losing that job.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

The news this evening should be interesting. I'll have to watch the 10:00 pm, it looks like I am cooking before Bible Study.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have been watching NBC as I type. One illegal immigrant said if they don't get results there will be more days. That really ticked me off. After that smart ^&$% remark I say make it a felony. Arrest them give them a mandatory one year, and set up a tent city in the desert to be run by that sheriff down in Arizona.

Also the most liberal nation in the world (so says NBC) is setting up tests before citizenship, or even allowed into the country. They openly admit it is to keep Muslims out. Speaking English wouldn't be so bad would it. How about carrying an American flag instead of a Mexican flag.

I seen a poll by NBC that said 57 percent of people think there will be a negative affect from today's day with out immigrants. Good.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

I sure hope this opens a few peoples eyes today.

IF YOU ARE STILL CONFUSED ABOUT THE IMMIGRATION MESS WAIT UNTIL YOU READ THE FOLLOWING:

Augustin Cebada, Brown Berets; "Go back to Boston! Go back to Plymouth Rock, Pilgrims! Get out! We are the future. You are old and tired. Go on. We have beaten you. Leave like beaten rats. You old white people. It is your duty to die. Through love of having children, we are going to take over".

Richard Alatorre, Los Angeles City Council. "They're afraid we're going to take over the governmental institutions and other institutions. They're right. We will take them over . . . We are here to stay."

Excelsior, the national newspaper of Mexico, "The American Southwest seems to be slowly returning to the jurisdiction of Mexico without firing a single shot."

Professor Jose Angel Gutierrez, University of Texas; "We have an aging white America. They are not making babies. They are dying. The explosion is in our population . . . I love it. They are ****ting in their pants with fear. I love it."

Art Torres, Chairman of the California Democratic Party, "Remember 187--proposition to deny taxpayer funds for services to non-citizens--that was the last gasp of white America in California."

Gloria Molina, Los Angeles County Supervisor, "We are politicizing every single one of these new citizens that are becoming citizens of this country . . . I gotta tell you that a lot of people are saying, "I'm going to go out there and vote because I want to pay them back."

Mario Obledo, California Coalition of Hispanic Organizations and California State Secretary of Health, Education and Welfare under Governor Jerry Brown, also awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom by President Bill Clinton, "California is going to be a Hispanic state. Anyone who doesn't like it should leave."

Jose Pescador Osuna, Mexican Consul General , "We are practicing 'La Reconquista' in California."

Professor Fernando Guerra, Loyola Marymount University; "We need to avoid a white backlash by using codes understood only by Latinos . . . "

Are these just the words of a few extremists?


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

lol, I think they are doing a good enough job themselves and unfortunately they want to do the same here.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

T3|-| F7U>< C4P4C41 said:


> Mexico is already on fire? YOU LIE!


I was referring to their economy and standard of living.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

OK T3, you got me. They are coming up here because their corrupt government and economy is so great. Do a little research yourself. I'm not going to get into a childish pissing match with you.

Later


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

T3, I think I see where the misunderstanding is coming from. My point was that their economy is going up in flames not that it is on fire.

Later.....


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Mexico is not a member of OPEC.


----------



## arctic plainsman (Aug 21, 2005)

Nuts. There goes that idea. Maybe I was thinking about Venesuela?


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

just wanted to share with you a letter I wrote to my newspaper this morning.

"Im just writing to let the world know how the "National Day of Protest" started for my buisness.

When I arrived at work I found one of my employees trailers missing a lock and a note on the door from the police department asking me to give them a call regarding a burglary.

Turns out a group of hispanics decided to show my company how badly we needed illegal immigrants in our society by breaking into a trailer and "working very hard" at emptying it of its contents.

Luckily the police pulled up before it was emptied, but they did manage to get away with a decent amount of valuable equipment, much of it likely to be used to underbid a legitimate tax paying citizen for a construction job.

Afterall, if your stealing your tools, you've got lower overhead...

Time to wake up America. I'm living proof of the fact that if they dont respect our immigration laws, they wont respect any of our other laws either."


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Dear President Bush:

I'm about to plan an extended trip with my family and extended family, and I would like to ask you to assist me. I'm going to walk across the border from the U.S. into Mexico, and I need to make a few arrangements. I know you can help with this.

I plan to skip all the legal stuff like visas, passports, immigration quotas and laws. I'm sure they handle those things the same way you do here.

So, would you mind telling your buddy, President Vicente Fox, that I'm on my way over? Please let him know that I will be expecting the following:

1. Free medical care for my entire family.
2. English-speaking government bureaucrats for all services I might need, whether I use them or not.
3. All government forms need to be printed in English.
4. I want my kids to be taught by English-speaking teachers.
5. Schools need to include classes on American culture and history.
6. I want my kids to see the American flag flying on the top of the flag pole at their school with the Mexican flag flying lower down.
7. Please plan to feed my kids at school for both breakfast and lunch.
8. I will need a local Mexican driver's license so I can get easy access to government services.
9. I do not plan to have any car insurance, and I won't make any effort to learn local traffic laws.
10. In case one of the Mexican police officers does not get the memo from Pres. Fox to leave me alone, please be sure that all police officers speak English.
11. I plan to fly the U.S. flag from my house top, put flag decals on my car, and have a gigantic celebration on July 4th. I do not want any complaints or negative comments from the locals.
12. I would also like to have a nice job without paying any taxes, and don't enforce any labor laws or tax laws.
13. Please tell all the people in the country to be extremely nice and never say a critical word about me, or about the strain I might place on the economy.

I know this is an easy request because you already do all these things for all the people who come to the U.S. from Mexico. I am sure that Pres. Fox won't mind returning the favor if you ask him nicely.

However, if he gives you any trouble, just invite him to go quail hunting with your V.P.

Thank you so much for your kind help.

Sincerely

Ryan


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ben Elli said:


> However, if he gives you any trouble, just invite him to go quail hunting with your V.P.Ryan


I'll supply the beer for them.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> I sure hope this opens a few peoples eyes today.
> 
> IF YOU ARE STILL CONFUSED ABOUT THE IMMIGRATION MESS WAIT UNTIL YOU READ THE FOLLOWING:
> 
> ...


Longshot

Where did you get these quotes from? Can you post the link?

Ryan


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Ben Elli

I received this in am email from:

California Coalition for Immigration Reform 
5942 Edinger, Suite 113-117 
Huntington Beach, CA 92649 
Phone 714/921-7142 
Date: 4/5/2006


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Longshot said:


> Ben Elli
> 
> I received this in am email from:
> 
> ...


Thanks Longshot!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

What about a real day without illegals? From Iowa Rep. Steve King.

...What would that May 1st look like without illegal immigration? There would be no one to smuggle across our southern border the heroin, marijuana, cocaine, and methamphetamines that plague the United States, reducing the U.S. supply of meth that day by 80%. The lives of 12 U.S. citizens would be saved who otherwise die a violent death at the hands of murderous illegal aliens each day. Another 13 Americans would survive who are otherwise killed each day by uninsured drunk driving illegals. Our hospital emergency rooms would not be flooded with everything from gunshot wounds, to anchor babies, to imported diseases to hangnails, giving American citizens the day off from standing in line behind illegals. Eight American children would not suffer the horror as a victim of a sex crime.

On the negative side, the price of a pound of tomatoes might go up from $0.79 to $0.80. That is unless you have a garden. But I'm guessing that the Mexican drug lords are not taking May 1st off. Neither will the 11,000 illegal invaders that pour over our border every other day of the year. It is a safe bet that the U.S. Border Patrol will have a very busy "Nothing ****** Day."...

http://desmoinesregister.com/apps/pbcs. ... 001&lead=1

It would also be nice if people would educate themselves on the true costs of illegal immigration to this country and learn to see past the myth of the $10 tomato...

www.cis.org 
www.fairus.org 
www.numbersusa.com 
http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-news/1611851/posts


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

King rips on 'illegal invader' event 

The National Day Without Immigrants is a farce and an insult, says the Iowa congressman.

JANE NORMAN 
REGISTER WASHINGTON BUREAU

April 27, 2006

Washington, D.C. - As the battle over immigration continues in Congress, Republican Rep. Steve King of Iowa has written a blistering broadside against the planned National Day Without Immigrants.

King, of Kiron, is one of the leaders in the House of a caucus that backs tougher U.S.-Mexico border enforcement. He sent out a column to newspapers in his congressional district that dubs the May 1 event "Nothing ****** Day" and "Bite The Hand That Feeds You Day."

In the column, he said the call for a "total boycott" by "illegal invaders" makes no sense. It is "biting the hand that feeds you," he said, because consumers and businesses provide the wages that support immigrants.

King said the event is being planned by activists who "brought you thousands of Mexican-flags-flying marches down the streets of our cities."

King, a member of the House Judiciary Committee and an advocate in Iowa of an English-only law, has often used strong, colorful language on the subject of immigration. But some immigrant advocates said the column was more offensive to them than anything King had said before.

Sandra Sanchez of Des Moines, an Iowa organizer of the immigration event, said she was "appalled" by the King column, though she said she wanted others to read it so they would know what he is saying.

"I am appalled to see so much hate," she said. "It is, undoubtedly, bigoted comments. I think as an American citizen, I am appalled a Congress member would use this kind of language."

The National Day Without Immigrants is intended to put pressure on the Senate, which is expected to resume work soon on an immigration bill. The legislation would set up a process under which an estimated 11 million to 12 million immigrants who have come to the United States illegally could become citizens, after paying fines and staying in the country a specified number of years.

The House already has approved a bill that focuses only on enforcement. It would establish a fence along the U.S.-Mexico border and make it a felony to be in the United States illegally. King backed the bill, as did three other members of the Iowa delegation in the House: Republicans Jim Nussle and Tom Latham and Democrat Leonard Boswell.

In Iowa, National Day Without Immigrants organizers say they plan to ask immigrants to stay away from work, school and stores to demonstrate the impact that immigrants have on society and the economy. Thousands of Iowans are expected to take part.

Alex Orozco, one of the Iowans organizing the event in the state, said it's an opportunity for those normally without input into the legislative process to be noticed.

Orozco said that he found some elements of King's column "hateful" and that he's "tired" of King's "misleading and confusing" language on the immigration debate. "We are not a pro-immigrant or anti-immigrant group," Orozco said. "We are a constituency in Iowa . . . that is valid. . . . We are just trying to be heard."

He also said the May 1 event is not a boycott, because a boycott is a protest of a specific corporation. In this case, immigrants are simply staying home. "We hope it will be significant from an economic perspective," he said. "It's a labor stoppage day."

King said that the National Day Without Immigrants is a "misnomer" because "the threatened boycott fails to conjure the image of a Norwegian refusing to buy his May 1 lutefisk at the corner Fareway." He said groups are also confusing legal and illegal immigration.

Without illegal immigration, said King, "there would be no one to smuggle across our border the heroin, marijuana, cocaine, and methamphetamines that plague the United States. . . . The lives of 12 U.S. citizens would be saved who otherwise die a violent death at the hands of murderous illegal aliens each day. . . . Our hospital emergency rooms would not be flooded. . . . Eight American children would not suffer the horror as a victim of a sex crime."

Sanchez questioned the accuracy of King's numbers. "All I can see here is hate," he said.

Orozco said the issue of illegal immigration touches more than just immigrants, because provisions of the House immigration bill would make criminals out of those who aid people who are in the country illegally.

For the most part, he said, Iowans have been receptive to immigrants' pleas for Congress to establish a path to earning legal status. "The solution is not just to take everybody out of the country. It's just not realistic," he said.

Republican Sen. Charles Grassley of Iowa told reporters Wednesday that in town meetings he held in south-central and southwest Iowa this month, sentiment ran against any plan that would grant legalization.

"I didn't have one advocate for amnesty speaking up at my town meetings," he said. Some Iowans, he said, expressed "very, very vigorous opposition to amnesty


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks for the posts Ben. Very interesting.

I think the illegals should really make an impact and take 6 months off and go home to Mexico. Direct the money saved and beef up the border.


----------



## sierra03 (Jan 27, 2005)

Vote for pedro


----------



## atec (Jan 29, 2006)

All I can tell you , it was sure nice driving around in traffic that day .


----------



## sotaman (Apr 6, 2004)

Where were the police during the protests. They should have been checking everyone for green cards had buses waiting to bring them all to the nearest ports and sent them on there way..

Boy pretty soon the gov will give away so much to people that have done so little besides having babys in this country that my own sons will not be able to get a leg up on anything UND and all there schoolerships for Native americans medical care for illegal immigrants. Makes a guy sick this ****** me off so bad I think I am going to blow an o ring or something


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

problem is that police cant enforce immigration laws. Thats a federal law, and local police departments dont have the jurisdiction.

Only state lawmen, and in some cases the highway patrol have the jurisdiction to arrest illegals.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

T3, your sarcasm is quite overpowering! However, if I have in fact misinterpreted your post I apologize. Please forgive me I do make mistakes sometimes. Very few, but I do make some!

I have been following this one from the beginning. I have hesitated to respond for the simple fact that I don't believe you need to hear my take on it. Let me rephrase that, I don't believe you want to hear my take on this.

The "Wall" thing is not a bad idea. Line that SOB with military and let the target practice begin&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;Oh, but that wouldn't be nice now would it! We are "better" than that aren't we? Well, to answer the question&#8230;..NO, we are not. Trust me on that!!!!!


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Illegals should be viewed as an attacking force and dealt with at the boarder. They may not be using conventional weapons, but are destroying our economy (they are one of the reasons), bringing undeclared items across the boarder including disease, and breaking our laws plan and simple.


----------

